# Who's got the best avatar on here?



## Hollowway (Dec 25, 2013)

I vote for Konfyouzd. I also think Highgain has a cool one, with that Mario gif. Daf57 has that cool little cigar smoking grenade (should I know what that's from? ) But there's some other really good ones, and I can't always remember who has what. Who's do you like? Make it something current so I don't have to work my brain too much.


----------



## asher (Dec 25, 2013)

I mean, I think mine's neat and all, but I really just wish I knew what the hell I stole it from 

I miss somebody's (Scar Symmetry? Sevenstringer?) giddy Col. Landa gif.


----------



## larry (Dec 25, 2013)

mine got a few laughs in the 'most metal pic of you and your 7' thread.


----------



## larry (Dec 25, 2013)

I know randy usually has some funny avatars. that weird pencil gif is bazaar..


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 25, 2013)

I think Drew is his name (guy with the robot being decapitated by a floppy disk for his avatar) and my own if you know what's behind the sandwich   and Hallowway I see what you did here.


----------



## piggins411 (Dec 25, 2013)

Yeah Konfyoud's is pretty memorable (and a bit distracting haha). I'm a big fan of Necris's in combination with the tagline under it.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Dec 25, 2013)

Mine's pretty spiffy


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 25, 2013)

there are so many bazaar avatars here...


----------



## Webmaestro (Dec 25, 2013)

My votes go to Konfyouzd and Rook. I'll admit though that I LOL every time I see The Spanish Inquisition's avatar.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 26, 2013)

Konfyouzd gets my vote


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 26, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> and my own if you know what's behind the sandwich.





And I hope some of these guys with the mentioned avatars come in here. I'm can't remember the tag lines, pictures, etc.

But yeah, that pencil thing of Randy's... I'm glad that scary-ass thing is gone!


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 26, 2013)

Randy has the best avatars


----------



## teamSKDM (Dec 26, 2013)

Mines pretty gold considering squidbillies is the best and i hope everyone reads what i type in earlys voice.


----------



## Discoqueen (Dec 26, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> I think Drew is his name (guy with the robot being decapitated by a floppy disk for his avatar) and my own if you know what's behind the sandwich   and Hallowway I see what you did here.



I will sit and watch the floppy disk one for like 2 minutes sometimes. It makes me laugh so hard!


----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 26, 2013)

teamSKDM said:


> Mines pretty gold considering squidbillies is the best and i hope everyone reads what i type in earlys voice.



That's something I do with most people's avatars/posts 

Back on topic: I guess I'd have to say Konfyouzd myself. There's a ton of great avatars on here but his actually reminds me of a beardless me


----------



## tedtan (Dec 26, 2013)

Off the top of my head, I'd have to say Drew's floppy disk decapitation avatar wins, but I'm sure I'm forgetting plenty of other great ones, too.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Dec 26, 2013)

I like most that konfuzed has had.


----------



## Nile (Dec 26, 2013)

All of them.

Everybody wins!


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Dec 26, 2013)

AAnd like others i enjoy my own. My best friend made my last two avatars.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 26, 2013)

I know it changes a lot, and I haven't looked at it today or anything, but I frequently get a chuckle from whatever Randy's using at any given time.

I enjoy mine, too, of course.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 26, 2013)

Oh shit. I did forget about synrgy's. I always get a laugh and sing "Iraq Lobster" to myself every time I see it 

Then again I'm a huge Family Guy fanboy haha.


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 26, 2013)

Agreed that Drew, Konfyouzd, and Randy all have good avatars. Rook's new one is cool, though I enjoyed his old one as well. And whomever has Ziltoid at any given time gets an internet high five from me. 

Also, BlackMastodon's avatar rules.


----------



## squid-boy (Dec 26, 2013)

I definitely vote for Drew. So distracting. Much wow. So best.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 26, 2013)

JEngelking said:


> Also, BlackMastodon's avatar rules.


Yes it does.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 26, 2013)

Back by popular demand.


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 26, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Back by popular demand.



It hath returned!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 26, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Back by popular demand.


The Mythical Hypnatoad, the prophecies were true


----------



## Xaios (Dec 26, 2013)

Christmas miracle, biatches.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 26, 2013)

Konfyouzd always got me...I'd like to say mine, but he's just there out of tradition. He's been my avatar on every forum I post on since about 2002.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 26, 2013)

Valennic. 

I do quite like mine as well.


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 26, 2013)

Ha - yeah, probably go with Konfyouzd, too - but there are a lot of good ones!



Hollowway said:


> Daf57 has that cool little cigar smoking grenade (should I know what that's from? )



It's from the game Borderlands.


----------



## Veldar (Dec 26, 2013)

Randy's Playstation 1 GIF, when I first saw that I laughed for 10 minutes in class.


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 26, 2013)

I used to love that gif Randy had of that goofy looking animal chewing on food. Or was that Randy? Can't even remember. There was another one of that dog that seemed to be shaking that would creep me out if I stared too long.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Dec 26, 2013)

Ahem...


----------



## Skyblue (Dec 26, 2013)

HighGain takes the cake for me, I stare at that avatar for hours  

Lots of good ones though, Rook, Konfyouzd, and Randy has some classics..


----------



## skeels (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Fat-Elf (Dec 26, 2013)

Randy's current one (the gnome?) is pretty cool.


----------



## Whammy (Dec 26, 2013)

Konfyouzd has my vote


----------



## Xaios (Dec 26, 2013)

My vote goes for Randy's old "creepy pencil."


----------



## AndruwX (Dec 26, 2013)

It's a cute girl smiling...
WHAT'S THERE NOT TO LIKE?


----------



## JamesM (Dec 26, 2013)

Randy


----------



## Robrecht (Dec 26, 2013)

I like Flexkill's because tasty strong beer.










I like mine because sexxeh.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 26, 2013)

Randy's pencil avatar was the best I've seen on SSO. He usually has some great ones, but that sucker was so creepy.


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm blanking on what Randy's pencil avatar looked like...

I think we just need an album full of all of Randy's amazing avatars.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 26, 2013)

JEngelking said:


> I'm blanking on what Randy's pencil avatar looked like...
> 
> I think we just need an album full of all of Randy's amazing avatars.


 I want to see that pencil.


----------



## Nile (Dec 26, 2013)

That's the video for pencil face, of Randy fame.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 26, 2013)

Nile said:


> That's the video for pencil face, of Randy fame.


 It looks like one of those videos where you watch and end up dying 30 days later.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 26, 2013)

Aw, you guys. 

In no particular order: 
Randy's - anyone of them almost always gets me, he's had quite a few good ones.
Konfyouzd's can entrance me for hours and give me a chuckle.
JamesM's is also a good one.
HighGain's is probably my favourite. First few times I've seen it I'd just sit there watching it and laughing for several minutes at a time.


----------



## Choop (Dec 26, 2013)

I always snicker at this guys:







His name's The Spanish Inquisition. :V (That's new, right? Or am I crazy?)


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 26, 2013)

AndruwX said:


> It's a cute girl smiling...
> WHAT'S THERE NOT TO LIKE?


rustle draws the best faces


----------



## JamesM (Dec 26, 2013)

BlackMastodon said:


> Aw, you guys.
> 
> In no particular order:
> Randy's - anyone of them almost always gets me, he's had quite a few good ones.
> ...



I just like the noise that mine makes in my head. 

Also, Archer is one of the greatest shows ever and your avatar is of such a funny moment.


----------



## flexkill (Dec 26, 2013)

Robrecht said:


> I like Flexkill's because tasty strong beer.




this man knows good beer!


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 26, 2013)

JamesM said:


> I just like the noise that mine makes in my head.
> 
> Also, Archer is one of the greatest shows ever and your avatar is of such a funny moment.



This all reminds me, Archer .jpeg avatar incoming until I get contributor status and make it a .gif.

Edit: It hath been done.


----------



## oracles (Dec 26, 2013)

Definitely Randy's.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 26, 2013)

oracles said:


> Definitely Randy's.


Yours is pretty hilarious to watch too.


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 26, 2013)

^ Ditto, for some reason it's mesmerizing to me in the same way as HighGain's, where it's just fun to sit and watch.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 26, 2013)

I can never get gifs to work as my avatar, or I'd have some great ones. Maybe.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 26, 2013)

I do love oracles's, too. It reminds me of a Nathan Explosion IRL


----------



## estabon37 (Dec 26, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> I think Drew is his name (guy with the robot being decapitated by a floppy disk for his avatar) and my own if you know what's behind the sandwich   and Hallowway I see what you did here.



The 'robot' is actually a toy that was pretty huge for a short time in the early 90s called 'The Incredible Crash Test Dummies'. I had a few of them in primary school, and they were really, really fun. I can't watch videos where I am right now, but if you type 'crash test dummy toy' into youtube I'm pretty sure you'll get a couple of videos of the cars exploding spectacularly, and the dummies inside them falling to bits on impact. By memory Drew's avatar is a standard dummy on the left being decapitated and the fat dummy on the right, who instead of losing his head when impacted, his eyes and tongue stick out. Apparently new versions of the toys have been created, and honestly, if I had a kid then I'd buy a whole bunch of Crash Dummies just so I could have an excuse to play with them myself.

Closer to topic: super stoked to see the return of Hypnotoad.  All glory to the Hypnotoad.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 26, 2013)

estabon37 said:


> The 'robot' is actually a toy that was pretty huge for a short time in the early 90s called 'The Incredible Crash Test Dummies'. I had a few of them in primary school, and they were really, really fun. I can't watch videos where I am right now, but if you type 'crash test dummy toy' into youtube I'm pretty sure you'll get a couple of videos of the cars exploding spectacularly, and the dummies inside them falling to bits on impact. By memory Drew's avatar is a standard dummy on the left being decapitated and the fat dummy on the right, who instead of losing his head when impacted, his eyes and tongue stick out. Apparently new versions of the toys have been created, and honestly, if I had a kid then I'd buy a whole bunch of Crash Dummies just so I could have an excuse to play with them myself.
> 
> Closer to topic: super stoked to see the return of Hypnotoad.  All glory to the Hypnotoad.



Qft... On both accounts


----------



## Discoqueen (Dec 26, 2013)

^ wait... where those dummies held together with velcro?


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 26, 2013)

Discoqueen said:


> ^ wait... where those dummies held together with velcro?
> 
> 
> _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_



The big plush ones were. The small plastic ones (the ones in the gif) snapped together at the shoulders, hips and neck and sprang apart when you pressed a button on their chest.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 26, 2013)

Found it, how's some nostalgia for you 90's kids.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 26, 2013)

*sigh*

Dem memories...


----------



## metal_sam14 (Dec 26, 2013)

I had an avatar once, it was awful.


----------



## estabon37 (Dec 26, 2013)

metal_sam14 said:


> I had an avatar once, it was awful.



I watched Avatar once. It was worse than awful. 

...

Doesn't work as well without Grumpy Cat sitting there with its disapproving face.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 26, 2013)

estabon37 said:


> super stoked to see the return of Hypnotoad.  All glory to the Hypnotoad.



QFT. Hypnotoad rules!


----------



## Spike Spiegel (Dec 26, 2013)

Goytta give credit to our supreme overlord the hypnotoad


----------



## Xaios (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 27, 2013)

Xaios said:


>


----------



## Robrecht (Dec 27, 2013)

You probably shouldn't stare at mine for too long. My handsome looks have been known to provoke insanity.


----------



## Heroin (Dec 27, 2013)

I love my avatar; I don't think I'm ever going to change it haha.


----------



## Sofos (Dec 27, 2013)

Randy and HighGain, no doubt about it. 

I wish we could have larger .gifs than 73kb. I have some that are absolutely hilarious, but can't upload them because they are too big :/ I usually just email them to Randy then, and if he likes them, he can use them (like the kids dancing one)


----------



## Taylor (Dec 27, 2013)

What is HighGain's from? It looks familiar but I can't place it.


----------



## piggins411 (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't think I know what HighGain's is. I don't recall seeing it anyway


----------



## Jake (Dec 27, 2013)

Randy's avatars are always great. 

I forget why I changed mine to this but I'm too lazy to pick a new one 


hypnotoad is also always great


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 27, 2013)

I think Xaios's is pretty g-ALL GLORY TO THE HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Xaios (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Matt's avatar is from a japanese Mario Kart commercial.


----------



## Sofos (Dec 27, 2013)

Xaios said:


> I'm pretty sure Matt's avatar is from a japanese Mario Kart commercial.



Yup:


----------



## caskettheclown (Dec 27, 2013)

My favorites are 

Xiao's (Pretty much all of them)

Randy's (All of them)

Halloway's (its staring into my soul)

I'm a fan of sticking with one avatar really, as it helps me remember who you are.


I do like mine though but its not a favorite of mine.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 27, 2013)

You guys know what mine is from? When I was growing up I used to watch all these old dubbed Japanese movies and TV shows. There was Ultraman (which was my last avatar), Godzilla, Mothra, etc. My current one is the robot from Johnny Sokko and His Flying Robot.


----------



## mcd (Dec 27, 2013)

<------------ Screw you guys thats my actual spine. May not be the best avi, but sure is the most "metal"


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Dec 27, 2013)

Mine was bestowed upon me years ago. Its backwards so my kind can read it.

I added the christmas hat on my first ss.org christmas and never bothered to change it.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Dec 27, 2013)

Mine, obviously. A Song of Ice and Blackfish.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 27, 2013)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Mine was bestowed upon me years ago. Its backwards so my kind can read it.


 Lefty on Board. You lefties can't fool me.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 27, 2013)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Mine was bestowed upon me years ago. Its backwards so my kind can read it.
> 
> I added the christmas hat on my first ss.org christmas and never bothered to change it.



Oh yeah, I remember that! That was kind of a pain in the ass to put that hat on and then take it off.  I never even noticed you were still rockin' the Santa cap.


----------



## Vhyle (Dec 27, 2013)

I think we all know the answer to this one.


----------



## sage (Dec 27, 2013)

+1 for Randy's pencil avatar. That was my favourite. Honourable mentions for Hypnotoad and for Highgain510's mustache/wig guy.

<<Sexy beard guy over there is in 2,439th place, just like when he ran the 1/2 marathon. Slow bastard...


----------



## Joose (Dec 28, 2013)

Me, obviously.

Lol


----------



## Hallic (Dec 28, 2013)

shono!<3, just for the hipsters


----------



## Necris (Dec 28, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Lefty on Board. You lefties can't fool me.



Only lefties can read that sign, what aren't you telling us?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 28, 2013)

Necris said:


> Only lefties can read that sign, what aren't you telling us?


I'm a damn righty. 

*EDIT* Just came to me but Chuck's Avatar cracks me up every time I see it.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 28, 2013)

Everyone loves Will Smith.


----------



## fwd0120 (Dec 28, 2013)

This site is the greatest site of avatars eva.... I know everybody by theirs instead of their usernames...


----------



## StevenC (Dec 28, 2013)

Xaios said:


>




This show has been going downhill since season 3.

My favourite avatar is Xaios or HighGain.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 28, 2013)

Yeah, I almost feel like we shouldn't be allowed to change our avatars because it throws me for a loop everytime someone changes theirs. And while we're on the subject, the phrase "throw me for a loop" throws me for a loop because I have no idea WTF it means.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 28, 2013)

Everytime I see Xaius I think of Dr. Zaius from Planet of the Apes, which reminds me of this, from The Simpsons:


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 28, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I almost feel like we shouldn't be allowed to change our avatars because it throws me for a loop everytime someone changes theirs. And while we're on the subject, the phrase "throw me for a loop" throws me for a loop because I have no idea WTF it means.


I guess your konfyouzd.


----------



## skeels (Dec 28, 2013)

The only thing better than Konfyuzed's avatar is a bunch of Konfyuzed's avatars.

Thusly....


----------



## Pezshreds (Dec 28, 2013)

Highgain's is amazing. I'd secretly waste time watching that avatar at work haha


----------



## asher (Dec 29, 2013)

Considering donating (which I should've done a long time ago!), may move to




. Thoughts?


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Dec 29, 2013)

asher said:


> Considering donating (which I should've done a long time ago!), may move to
> 
> 
> 
> . Thoughts?



Oh my, that is quite distracting. If that is what you are going for then yes.


----------



## Riffer (Dec 29, 2013)

For me it's a tie between Konfyuzed and HighGain. If we are going non GIF avatars then I'll go with anybody that has boobs in their avatar.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Dec 29, 2013)

Riffer said:


> For me it's a tie between Konfyuzed and HighGain. If we are going non GIF avatars then I'll go with anybody that has boobs in their avatar.



Hey!! Its the guy I randomly met at Guitar Center!! Haha!


----------



## Chuck (Dec 29, 2013)

I've always loved Oracles avatar


----------



## vilk (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Churchie777 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hypno toad has nothing on King Worm's powers


----------



## Xaios (Dec 30, 2013)

Churchie777 said:


> Hypno toad has nothing on King Worm's powers



You only believe that because Hypnotoad told you to.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 30, 2013)

Haha obviously I'm biased, but I've left it for almost 3 years now for a reason!  I actually have had so many requests to share where it came from that I started a thread back in 2011 about it:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/143740-okay-okay-enough-pms-my-awesome-avatar-comes.html

The commercial still makes me  every time I watch it!


----------



## Xaios (Dec 30, 2013)

I can hardly remember a time before the Japanese Mario. What did you have as an avatar before?


----------



## pushpull7 (Dec 30, 2013)

I block all the nasty ones with adblock 

I love adblock.

Best one? It would be someones sweet fiddle. There are too many to choose from.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 30, 2013)

Xaios said:


> I can hardly remember a time before the Japanese Mario. What did you have as an avatar before?


 
It was Carl Brutananadilewski I believe.


----------



## MFB (Dec 30, 2013)

Xaios said:


> I can hardly remember a time before the Japanese Mario. What did you have as an avatar before?



Carl with the Foreigner belt


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 31, 2013)

Xaios said:


> I can hardly remember a time before the Japanese Mario. What did you have as an avatar before?





Bloody_Inferno said:


> It was Carl Brutananadilewski I believe.





MFB said:


> Carl with the Foreigner belt



Yep! It was a .gif of Carl from Aqua Teen Hunger Force wearing the Foreigner belt saying "Cold As Ice", hence the "Cold As Ice" user title reference. It's still there even after the avatar change since I'm clearly a cold-hearted bastard lol, the "Cold As Ice" still seems fitting so I never changed it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 31, 2013)

^ That one was awesome too


----------



## downburst82 (Dec 31, 2013)

^another vote for konfyouzd from my daughter  
"haha that funny guy is rockin!!" 

and when I scrolled away from it

"where did the funny blue guy going like this *insert perfect impression* go" 


she also likes the "frog"


----------



## Churchie777 (Jan 1, 2014)

Had to share the new one


----------



## asher (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, this happened.

Not sure how to get rid of the extra white border though (using Adobe Fireworks). 

I have a bunch of other BlazBlue gifs to downsize, but the detail nails them harder than I thought it might.

ed: would be fun too:





ed: haz reference since switching to tao on Vito's excellent advice.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 5, 2014)

Welp, no more photo shopped sub over a ---> for me anymore.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 5, 2014)

asher said:


> ed: would be fun too:


This! Hazama's cool and all, but he's no Tao.

I have contributor status, but I can never find good gifs -_-


----------



## asher (Jan 5, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> This! Hazama's cool and all, but he's no Tao.



I actually play Hakumen, but his stuff is all too big.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 6, 2014)

Dare I?




I am a fan of mine, possibly my favorite metalocalypse moment, "which do you most cant the least?"

---edit---

Ninjad a page back


----------



## myampslouder (Jan 6, 2014)

No love for the cocaine kitty?
<------
<------


Randy's avatars always make me laugh so another vote for him


----------



## Swyse (Jan 8, 2014)

Swyse
Swyse
Swyse


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh dear god, Randy's pencil avatar has returned.


----------



## Randy (Jan 8, 2014)

While he doesn't post here much, I've always been partial to Groff's Peter Potamus avatar.

Honorable mention to Black Mastodon's Archer nightvision goggles thing and whoever the guy is with the "Y U MAD THO?" Petrucci meme.


----------



## Churchie777 (Jan 9, 2014)

That pencil is just all types of wrong


----------



## Sofos (Jan 9, 2014)

I has new avatar. Been a while since I did a funny.


----------



## asher (Jan 9, 2014)

Randy said:


> While he doesn't post here much, I've always been partial to Groff's Peter Potamus avatar.
> 
> Honorable mention to Black Mastodon's Archer nightvision goggles thing and whoever the guy is with the "Y U MAD THO?" Petrucci meme.



That's.... Kwirk?


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 9, 2014)

asher said:


> That's.... Kwirk?



Indeed.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 9, 2014)

Randy said:


> While he doesn't post here much, I've always been partial to Groff's Peter Potamus avatar.


 
For those who haven't seen it.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 17, 2014)

I feel left out, bastards.


----------



## skeels (Jan 17, 2014)

^Saw the clip you got yours from. Creepy.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 17, 2014)

skeels said:


> ^Saw the clip you got yours from. Creepy.


Where's it from?


----------



## Nats (Jan 17, 2014)

Randy, hands down. Came across the video the other day. Few days later he liked something I said. Saw the avatar and burst out laughing.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 17, 2014)

I'd say my favorite's are Randy's (all of them, but particularly the pencil and Rafiki throwing baby Simba off the cliff to all of the jungle's acclaim), BlackMastodon's (because Archer is the best eva), and Matt's (no need to explain).

I just keep an avatar of whatever anime I've recently watched... which probably makes me go by relatively unnoticed.  I should probably start being more original than that.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jan 17, 2014)

I like mine and Xaois's, personally. 
And Alberto7, didn't you used to have a "your authority isn't recognized in fort kickass" avatar? or am I thinking of someone else? Either way, that one was one of my favorites.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 17, 2014)

Haha yeah I did, and thanks  I liked that one, too, but it merits a bigger size. I never get around to getting a contributor's account, which I should. Eventually it'll be back, though, for sure.


----------



## loqtrall (Jan 22, 2014)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------

